# SmokinErbs vertical cabs



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 20, 2013)

What's up RIU? Thought I'd share what I got going on right now. Took a break from growing for a few years due to some legal issues and been back at it for about a year now. 

10 x 4 x 6.5 custom cab. Dual 4x4 flower cabs and a 2x4 veg cab. 

Definitely still dialing it in. Slowly but surely. Anyway, I'm not much of a talker so here's some pics of what I've run through her so far. I'll follow up with what's currently going in there.

This was just a week or so ago, but gives you the idea of how its set-up. I run it on a flip-flop and this pic was taken real quick during the flip. Normally one light is on, and one is off. Veg cab is currently on 24/0 until I figure out a heating solution. Temps vary greatly in lights on to lights off temps. 72-78 on, and 49-55 off. Gotta get some dampers on the intake set to close during lights off. Cab is insulated and that should help a bit. 


















|


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Okay let's get into what I got in there currently. On the right side I've got some of Karma's Anonymous (Unknown Lady x Biker Kush). The Unknown Lady is suspected to be Shoreline OG, but since couldn't confirm that, Karma went with Unknown Lady. Anyway, this is a clone run, 3 different phenos. Already eliminated one as a potential keeper, and still have 2 mothers of this strain.


----------



## sdf (Dec 20, 2013)

very nice. i envy you booboo


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey, thanks man! One of my better grows for sure, and only gonna get better from here on out as I continue to learn and improve my skills as a grower.

Here's the left-side cab. In here we have the following:

Karma Genetics - Cheesy Rider x 5

E$kobar - Blue Amnesia x1

E$kobar - Shiva 99 x1

Bodhi - Goji OG x1

Starting on the right of the intake, clockwise the plants are: Goji OG, Shiva 99, Blue Amnesia, Cheesy Rider x5


----------



## sdf (Dec 21, 2013)

you should get some sannies selene in there


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow. I actually really like that suggestion after a quick look into it. Never heard of it before, but really digging those foxtails. 

I don't keep a large seed stash, but here's what I got coming up in time, I typically pop 2-3 packs at a time, so I'll get through it pretty quick:

Karma Genetics - Jack O Nesia
Karma Genetics - c99 x biker
Karma Genetics - D-kush

Banana man - Larry Smurf

Forum member - (Amnesia Haze x Blueberry) x Dream Lotus
Forum member - C99 bx x Dream Lotus

I'm definitely adding Karma's Headbanger to the list as well.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 22, 2013)

Keep up the great work my friend.


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks man! Did a couple of things today:

Germinated some more beans -12x Karma Genetics Jack O Nesia (Amnesia (d-cut) x Jack #22) and 15x Trichome Jungle's Lurry Smurf (lemon larry x smurf)

Also placed an order for new bulbs. Got some 600w-ers on the way to replace these 400's. Won't be able to run the 600's in summer, but they'll work for this next run or two.


----------



## sdf (Dec 23, 2013)

nice, 600 much better for russian grow


----------



## wolfpop (Dec 23, 2013)

Erb good to see you again. Love your work Brah!


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 23, 2013)

whats up man, good to see you guys around here. got a feeling this shit is about to get real fun. The 600's should be here this week, really stoked about that. Also ordered a pack of beans just now. 

E$ko's Lady Cane F3. 

Wanted to test out a new seedbank, and they're cheap. I've had my eye on them for a minute, and they'll probably get popped the day I get 'em. Got really high hopes for these, gonna find a monster cut and see what I can do yield-wise with these 600's. Gonna try some bigger plants in one cab, and SOG in another, I'll be installing shelves in the other cab and monocropping cuts of this Lady Cane F3.


----------



## sdf (Dec 24, 2013)

Im thinking of investing in good bulb and ballast of the rip instead of apollo
eye hortilux super hps 600w and solis tek 600

tis shall be the shit


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm a big fan of my Galaxy Select-A-Watt ballast. I love being able to simply turn a knob and then swap out whatever bulb I need (400, 600, or 1000w...mh or hps). Very versatile, easily adapted to any set-up change I make. 

I usually run Ushio bulbs and want to try the Hortilux's, but I bought some cheap $25 dollar UltraSun or whatever 600's. They're already here, I just haven't hooked it up yet. Wanna make sure it doesn't get too hot in there, and if that works out fine, I'll replace them with Horti's.


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Dec 29, 2013)

veg cab. got 2 of Karma's Anonymous plants in the very back you can't really see, 2 E$kobar Shiva 99 that you can see in the back. ones in red cups are clones from cheesy rider, goji og, blue amnesia and shiva 99. Seedlings are Karma's Jack O Nesia on left and Trichome Jungle Larry Smurf on right. Either having some slow germinating seeds or just germ issues on with the latter. So far only 5 out of 15 have broke soil of which I lost 1 during seed shell removal surgery - dropped one that hadn't broke soil and couldn't find any sign of a taproot or seed, so I tossed it... 8 out of 12 Jack O Nesia broke. Though it is old stock that I won at a fundraising auction, also the soil I'm using isn't so seed friendly - its the same base mix I use for all my plants, sticks and chunky perlite and all. 









Here's one of the flower cabs. If you start on top, just right of the intake and go clockwise - Goji OG, Shiva 99 (c99 dom pheno), blue amnesia, then the rest are Cheesy Riders.







Cheesy Rider plant, should be exodus cheese domimate:








Goji OG:


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Jan 1, 2014)

So my plan on upgrading to 600's isn't quite going to work out yet. I did buy the bulbs, but when i installed 'em I ran into 2 problems:

1: heat - 90f
2: one bulb won't ignite

Just fucking great, eh? Well swapped back to 400's again and I'll figure this out. I've got a couple of cool tubes I'd like to put the 600s in, but unfortunately one won't ignite. Not going to bother trying to return it, I bought cheap ass bulbs ($25 each) for a reason - to see how much extra heat they brought. I'll get it figured out. 

Installing a shelf in my cab today.


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Whole cab:











Tried to get some better pics of the Cheesy Rider cab plants today, think these turned out a little better.... but one went missing. Here's 4 of 'em anyway:






























Blue Amnesia:











Shiva99 (c99 dom):











Goji OG:











Some lower nugs:
















Cheesy Riders:



























Blue Amnesia:













Shiva 99 (c99 dom):


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Jan 31, 2014)

A look into the other cab
















































The bushier Shiva 99's (shiva dom):













And the next round of plants. Larry Smurf are the back row and one of the third row plants (has a plain tag in it) and the rest are Karma's Jack O Nesia.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2014)

Love it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2014)

looking great erb


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Everything is chuggin' along nicely!

Here's the SOG side of the cab. Really need to keep better notes. Once I get all of these plants finishing at 15", I can see yields passing 1lb per 400w. 


































Vegging girls... they didn't skip a beat when i defoliated. 








And here's the other side of things. These will be done real soon:




















Karma's Cheesy Rider











E$ko's Blue Amnesia











Esko's Shiva99 (c99 dom):


----------



## sdf (Feb 14, 2014)

very nice, I contemplated landy cane but I'm not sure which one will be the pick. I want to run a 600w but I'm worried about heat, I think I'm going to invest in a cooltube so I can keep it cool during summer since I'm in the south of america and it gets hotttttt


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Feb 14, 2014)

Haha, IMO strain selection is the hardest part of growing! I also would like to run 600's... was too hot for me when I tried. But I feel like I could fix that by adding an additional intake to each cab. Either way, one of my 600's didn't work (cheap ass $20 bulbs, bought for temp tests) so I just went back to my 400's. I outta just cut out that intake and test it on the working 600w that i have.


----------



## sdf (Feb 14, 2014)

I may run with the 400w, but i want to go with magnetic so I can run CMH bulb but I dont want to have one that continuously humms or buzzs. I dont know anymore lol


----------



## sdf (Feb 14, 2014)

I've narrowed my choice down to either Pineapple Diesel (http://www.sanniesshop.com/pineaplle-fields-en.html) or durganchitral (http://www.sanniesshop.com/durganchitral.html) with selene as the freebies


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Mar 15, 2014)

Been super busy guys, but a quick update. No pics though, sorry. 

Harvested the plants - 10.5 oz total. Little bit low, but I'll take it.

Jack O Nesia (x6) and Larry Smurf (x4) in flowering, germinated Lady Cane F3(x10?) and Blue Chem. (x2)

Still a bunch of mixed strains in the SOG cab. Gotta get pics of that ASAP, as its due for harvest before too long. 

I'm ordering another ballast/flipbox set-up to run stacked bulbs. Gonna put in some Super Agro 430w bulbs in all around. Will be adding a 3rd shelf once I got stacked bulbs up and running. Gotta get a new AC too as mine too a shit on me. 

Well, here's a low quality image of the SOG side, a lot more recent than anything I've posted.


----------



## sqydro (Mar 31, 2014)

all looking lovely mate very nice set up!


----------



## tystikk (Mar 31, 2014)

Looking very nice in there, I like-


----------



## sdf (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking sexay broski

Have you found a solution yet for the temps?


----------

